# Prototype Sanyo projector throws up 1080p at near point-blank range



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I want one. (maybe two?) 

Sanyo prototype can throw a 100" screen against a wall from only 2 FEET away!

(150" from 3 feet!)

More at EngadgetHD

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Not many people have the space to put a projector in their room that's 8' wide, 2' high and 2' deep.

I would expect an 8' wide projector to display an 8' wide image.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Go back another foot.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If that's a 100" screen in the picture, that young lady is very short. Even though they claim 7,000 lumens (!!!), I suspect that's not a real image. I wonder if it could be hung from the ceiling.


----------

